# Sticky  August Moving Sale!



## Creative Sound

Hi all,

We'd rather sell stuff than move it so please contact us for special pricing on SDX10s, SDX12s, APR12s and Criton 1T and T2 kits.

There are also some finished speakers as well as unfinished prototypes.

Thanks
Bob


----------

